

How to sell your company to Microsoft - kitsguy
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/jon-gelsey-director-of-acquisitions-and-investments-at-microsoft-talks-tactical-at-banff-venture-forum

======
helveticaman
This appears to be the guy that makes acq decisitons, or works for the acq
department. I know I read this intently.

------
Flemlord
> have your investors deck be 100% complete, be prepared and be quick

Anybody know what this means?

~~~
brown
He refers to the Powerpoint presentation that you would show to VC's or other
potential investors. It includes the high level objectives of your company,
why you're different, market size, plans, etc.

Refer to Guy Kawasaki's famous blog post on the 10/20/30 rule for a good
intro:
[http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2005/12/the_102030_rule.html#axz...](http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2005/12/the_102030_rule.html#axzz0SqMyZEG9)

I also prefer to have about 20 backup slides at the end that address most
common questions. Usually these will be deeper drill downs into market sizing,
competitors, financials, short/medium/long term plans.

The successful entrepreneurs who I've worked with are almost fanatical about
the investor deck. They obsess over every word on every slide. It's both
incredibly inspiring and utterly painful.

